# BBC Harley



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2015)

Based on what I've seen this isn't too bad of a deal. 

http://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintage-bicycles-for-sale/1917-18-harley-davidson-bicycle-m.html


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 4, 2015)

I listed that years ago for him. I think it might be one of his real ones. He sold a few fakes.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2015)

Compared to this anyway 

http://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintage...h-tourist-ladies-step-through-bicycle-24.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> I listed that years ago for him. I think it might be one of his real ones. He sold a few fakes.....




Hmmm thanks.  I can't get excited about the Harley's like some people do. For me the value/risk of getting ripped off ratio is way too high.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 4, 2015)

His pricing has no rhyme or reason. If you ever get to the store you will laugh a lot!


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Hmmm thanks.  I can't get excited about the Harley's like some people do. For me the value/risk of getting ripped off ratio is way too high.




That's a good point. There are a lot of fake H-D bicycles, and parts out there. Also Indians.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Hmmm thanks.  I can't get excited about the Harley's like some people do. For me the value/risk of getting ripped off ratio is way too high.




That's a good point. There are a lot of fake H-D bicycles, and parts out there. Also Indians.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey Ed,
    I notice all of your posts lately have been double posts? You may have a machine setting problem. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Ed,
> I notice all of your posts lately have been double posts? You may have a machine setting problem. V/r Shawn




It's mostly due to the fact that my e-mails are coming from the tip of South America, and getting beamed from a satellite dish where I'm working and  bounced off a satellite in space, and back down to Earth. Plus, I'm trying to bump up my post numbers....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2015)

catfish said:


> It's mostly due to the fact that my e-mails are coming from the tip of South America, and getting beamed from a satellite dish where I'm working and  bounced off a satellite in space, and back down to Earth. Plus, I'm trying to bump up my post numbers....




Cool--be safe and see ya at MLC in about seven weeks. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks! I will see you there!  Catfish


----------

